# Commuinty Orchestra Concerts



## Jaws (Jun 4, 2011)

Would you be prepared to pay to listen to a community orchestra, if you knew that most of the orchestra players didn't do any regular practice and hadn't practised their parts for the concert?


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Probably not. But since I used to play in one of those () maybe, just once. Just for support, maybe they'll earn enough money to buy some better music and instruments and actually bother to practice.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Not if I can avoid it. However, there are some community orchestras that are pretty decent.


----------

